# new pics of Sweetie



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/fracturedc ... 967143013/

"what's that? a GIFT???!" http://www.flickr.com/photos/fracturedc ... 967143013/

"more gifts!!!" http://www.flickr.com/photos/fracturedc ... 967143013/

"OMG, i'm so hugging this new soft lining!" http://www.flickr.com/photos/fracturedc ... 967143013/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/fracturedc ... 967143013/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/fracturedc ... 967143013/


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

He's adorable


----------



## jdlover90 (Jun 14, 2010)

Sweetie is adorable!
The one where it looks like he's hugging the blanket makes me laugh :lol: 

cute!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

So cute! I love the splat picture. Wish Cholla would do that for me!


----------



## Beanie (Jun 9, 2010)

Sweetie is such a sweet boy  His new gifts are so cute!!!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

How precious!


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

I bought the same "baby" fleece for my hedgie!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

too cute 
I just adore it when hedgies splat <3
Their little spindly feet and stubby little tails <3


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

Sweetie has wonderful friends.

yes, splatting never fails to melt my heart.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/fracturedc ... 713029113/


----------



## jdlover90 (Jun 14, 2010)

fracturedcircle said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/fracturedcircle/4713029113/


Too adorable for words, keep updating us with pictures!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

for some reason i find his face just funny here: http://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n181 ... MG2160.jpg

this is one of my favorite pics: http://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n181 ... MG2162.jpg


----------

